# Is it "seasoned" enough?



## brque (Apr 18, 2008)

Got a question for the experts.  This oak was apparently split in Dec/Jan.  I know its not seasoned as much as I would like, but is it seasoned enough to cook with?  I don't know if it matters but I usually pre-burn.  Does pre-burn allow you to use greener wood??

My first thought was that it is still too green and that pre-burned green wood could still give you some harsh smoke/ flavor.  But I am often wrong, so other opinions are requested. Thanks.

Here are some pics if it helps:


----------



## richtee (Apr 18, 2008)

When you see water/steam STOP coming out of the end-grain... it's ready to go. Heat one up and watch the sap/water run. Usually yhe entire outside of a split is charred before this happens.


----------



## master_dman (Apr 18, 2008)

I'm not quite sure about Oak.. Just pre-burn it a little more than you usually do and you should be OK.

Apple is a VERY forgiving wood.. one of the many reasons I love it so much.  I have some slightly wet apple that I pre-burn only a little before I throw it in my smoker.. so far.. I've not had overpowering smoke flavor.. it's been just right every time.


----------



## brque (Apr 18, 2008)

So if I preburn till this happens I can go ahead and smoke with it? Or if I see its still got moisture I need to wait to use whole stack?


----------



## pigcicles (Apr 18, 2008)

BRQUE if you are going to pre-burn and take it down to coals then the sap will be gone. It will be safe to use without the worry of creosote build up. 

If you plan to use this in stick form it usually takes at least 6 months to season out, depending on the wood and conditions it may be ready a little soon or a little later.

Pre-burn to coals - heck ya, use it.
Pre-heating wood - watch for sap and moisture
Stick burning - probably not ready


----------



## earache_my_eye (Apr 18, 2008)

As far as "seasoning" goes....that'll depend partly on whether it was a live tree or not when it was cut/split.  Whole oak logs can lay for years before becoming seasoned....but cut and split, they will season well in 3 - 6 months depending on how small you split them, and how green the wood was when cut.

Hope this helps,
Eric


----------



## brque (Apr 18, 2008)

Thanks again for the quick & helpful responses.  I think I'll preburn to coals and give it a shot.


----------



## richtee (Apr 18, 2008)

Well put Piggie  :{) U da MAN!


----------

